# Automated Dust Collection



## TheGeekPub (Oct 29, 2015)

I recently upgraded my shop with an automated dust collection system that includes automated blast gates, automated switch the dust collector, and remote controls. At the same time I piped the shop with PVC thin wall pipe and added a floor sweep! Check it out.

YouTube Link: Automated Dust Collection










Also, I had almost impossible luck finding thinwall PVC pipe where I live. So I wrote a blog article about my journey to find the stuff locally: Where to buy Schedule 20 PVC Pipe

When I finally found the thinwall they guy told me "You don't want this stuff! It's crap and it doesn't pass code!" He was an old grey headed guy and I think he owned the place. I said "I'm using it for my dust collection in my woodshop." He looked at me as if we just became best friends and said "Oh. Well Sh**t! That's exactly what you want! I'm a woodworker too! Come with me!"


----------

